
Monthly Learning Digest for Software Dev Managers/Product Managers/Product Owner - ranjit_shah
http://trrove.com
======
ranjit_shah
Hi everyone. I’m working on a new project - Not sure whether this idea has any
real business potential. I just want to take the plunge and find out. Open to
all kinds of feedback… roast me if you like!

Reading/listening/viewing freely available content on the web is useful.
However, it can be time consuming. The pain I’m trying to solve is to
eliminate unnecessary time wasted in searching the web for learning resources.

For a small subscription fee I plan to provide a monthly digest of custom-
tailored curated learning resources that help you focus, learn, and broaden
your knowledge within specific sub-areas of product development/management.

Every 3 months paying users will be asked to choose 3-5 focus areas within the
software development/product management context. We‘ll then send them 100+
personalized curated learning resources (best content with actionable steps
from blog-posts, discussions, podcasts & videos) each month on the chosen
topics. At the end of every 3 months the user would be able to choose
different sub-topics or continue with the same.

The monthly digest would include articles, discussions, podcasts and videos
related to:

.. Broad topics: Product Development, Product Management, People Management,
Stakeholder Management, Leadership, Recruitment, etc. .. Specific topics:
Managing Remote Teams, Code Review, Delegation, Legacy Code Management,
Project Reporting, Decision Making, etc.

What do you think? Thank you very much, I hope to find some useful feedback.

